# Java lernen - wie am besten?



## zyntex (19. Februar 2012)

Nabend,
ich würde mich gerne mit der Programmiersprache Java beschäftigen.

Ich habe bereit Erfahrungen mit C und VB gemacht. 

Ich weiß nur nicht so recht worauf ich zurück greifen soll, Buch oder Internet (Englisch ist kein Hindernis). 


Habt ihr da ein paar nützliche Tipps?


----------



## Cinnayum (20. Februar 2012)

Ohne Witz, das Buch "Java für Dummies" ist wirklich ein guter Einstieg.

Was du schon kennst, kannst du ja auslassen. Internet Tutorials würde ich nur benutzen, mit einem 2. Monitor. Sonst wirst du beim Umschalten verrückt.

Eclipse ist eine empfehlenswerte Entwicklungsumgebung. Aber ich weiss aktuell nicht, was die dich kostet. Das lief bei uns damals über die Uni-Lizenz.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. Februar 2012)

Video2Brain kannst dir mal suchen. Soviel kostet das nicht und ist eigentlich ganz gut. Galilio Press ist meist sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2012)

Eclipse ist openSource, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, auf jeden Fall aber kostenlos und wirklich brauchbar, so lange man nicht wirklich sehr große Projekte macht. Wobei eigentlich ist es immer noch brauchbar, aber Eclipse ist etwas berüchtigt für seinen Speicherhunger  Ich hatte mal nen Projekt von der Uni, da hat Eclipse sich mal 3GB RAM vereinnahmt.  Scheise wenn man nur 2 hat  Dann ist Eclipse nämlich mal kurz nen Faktor 40 langsamer, und damit kannste nicht mehr arbeiten, das war aber wirklich ein größeres Projekt.

Wenn du C kannst, dann musst du eigentlich nicht viel machen. Ich geh mal davon aus, das du C++/OoP kennst/kannst. In Java ist das recht ähnlich. 

Du kannst also mal über das eine oder andere Tutorial drüber fliegen und dann anfangen. Was du wohl eher brauchst ist ein Nachschlagewerk für Syntax etc. Da kann ich dir "Java ist auch eine Insel" empfehlen. Das ist wirklich sehr gut zum Nachschlagen, aber auch zum lernen geeignet. Hab damit als ich Java programmiert habe auch sehr viel gemacht.


----------



## zyntex (20. Februar 2012)

Ja moment mal, ich kann zwar C davon aber nur das grundlegende, ebenso in VB.
Mit C++ habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet....

Auf das Buch "Java ist auch eine Insel" bin ich heute auch gestoßen, das macht einen recht vernünftigen Einduck!?


----------



## Zappzarrap (20. Februar 2012)

"Java ist eine Insel" ist absolut empfehlenswert! Da schau ich 
auch immer rein


----------



## zyntex (20. Februar 2012)

Zappzarrap schrieb:


> "Java ist eine Insel" ist absolut empfehlenswert! Da schau ich
> auch immer rein



Die Frage die bei mir jetzt nur noch bleibt: "Ist das Buch auch etwas für den Einstieg von 0 an oder ist es für Leute die schon Erfahrung mit Java haben?".


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2012)

sowohl als auch. Wir haben damitin der schule java gelernt


----------



## DiabloJulian (20. Februar 2012)

"Java von Kop bis Fuß" ist auch empfehlenswert. Benutze ich selbst.


----------



## Ahab (21. Februar 2012)

Die beiden genannten Bücher kann ich ebenfalls sehr empfehlen, haben den Dozenten bei mir im Studium auch als Grundlage für Vorlesungen und Aufgaben gedient. Sie sind auch und gerade für Einsteiger absolut empfehlenswert.  Immer wieder eine gute Anlaufstelle sind auch die Galileo Open Books, die sind aber sehr, sehr umfangreich und im Umkehrschluss oftmals zu knapp gehalten.

Wenn du vorwiegend C gemacht hast, wäre für dich am wichtigsten, dich mit objektorientierter Programmierung auseinanderzusetzen. Je nach dem wie viel du bereits mit VB gearbeitet hast, dürfte das aber nicht allzu schwierig sein, vielleicht auch bereits selbstverständlich. VB ist ja auch objektorientiert. 

Das wichtigste ist: einfach machen, machen, machen. Dazu muss ich mich selbst zwingen, wenn was neues ansteht (aktuell PHP...). Aber wenn ich erstmal richtig drinstecke, bin ich voll dabei.  Der Einstieg mit C ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, viele (grundlegende!) Prinzipien wirst du wiedererkennen, selbst die Syntax ist recht ähnlich. Das gute ist: du konntest sie dir (hoffe ich doch ^^) auf sehr pragmatischer Ebene aneignen, Java wäre als Einstieg sicher etwas schwieriger, da durch die Objektorientiertheit viel Beiwerk beachtet werden muss, das sich für Programmiereinsteiger ohnehin noch nicht erschließt. 

Also: lets do this!


----------



## Xenturion (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn du von 0 anfängst wäre trainside.de noch ganz gut...


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Februar 2012)

Ich habe auch von 0 Angefangen und mit dem Buch "Java ist eine Insel" die Grundlagen durchgeackert. 
Mein Ausbilder war ein erfahrener JAVA-Programmierer bei HP und hat mir das Buch mehr als nur empfohlen 
Gibt sicher noch viele andere Quellen. 

Was ich nicht empfehlen würde ist tutorials im Netz zu machen, denn da ist die Gefahr gross Copy Paste zu benutzen und den Quellcode schlussendlich doch nicht selber geschrieben zu haben und zu verstehen...


----------



## zyntex (22. Februar 2012)

Danke für eure Kommentare.

Hab noch was nettes gefunden:

www.javabuch.de - Das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung
und
Code Hero A Game that teaches you how to make Games (hab es mal unterstützt, finde die Idee an sich schon super).


----------



## Kel (23. Februar 2012)

"Java von Kopf bis Fuß" ist das beste Einsteigerbuch für Leute mit 0 Ahnung, damit haben bei uns sogar Frauen die Klausur geschafft  (Durchschnitt und Durchfallquote trotzdem eine Katastrophe ...).
"Java ist auch eine Insel" ist eher ein Nachschlagewerk, hat alles wichtige drin und kanns schön nachschauen, man muss sich aber sozusagen alles selbst beibringen.

Beide Bücher in Kombination sollten dich fürs erste weit genug bringen, die Insel gibs ja auch kostenlos/als Download fürs auf dem PC nachschauen.


----------



## Ahab (23. Februar 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" ist das beste Einsteigerbuch für Leute mit 0 Ahnung, *damit haben bei uns sogar Frauen die Klausur* geschafft


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Februar 2012)

> "Java ist auch eine Insel" ist eher ein Nachschlagewerk, hat alles wichtige drin und kanns schön nachschauen, man muss sich aber sozusagen alles selbst beibringen.


 
Dafür kann man den Stoff nacher auch


----------

